# Michael Horton's PhD thesis on Thomas Goodwin and assurance



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 14, 2014)

Michael Horton's Ph.D. thesis on "Thomas Goodwin and the Puritan doctrine of assurance : continuity and discontinuity in the Reformed Tradition, 1600-1680" (University of Coventry, 1998) can be downloaded from the British Library's EThOS website:

British Library EThOS : Thesis Details - Thomas Goodwin and the puritan doctrine of assurance : continuity and discontinuity in the Reformed Tradition, 1600-1680.

The downloading process is a bit of a rigmarole, but it is worth it for a free dissertation on a Westminster divine.


----------



## PhilA (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks Daniel


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 14, 2014)

This dissertation gets critiqued pretty harshly by Mark Jones in "A Puritan Theology".


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 14, 2014)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> This dissertation gets critiqued pretty harshly by Mark Jones in "A Puritan Theology".



Did most of the critique focus on pp 399-440 (Chapter 12, the concluding chapter)?


----------

